
Upbeat (YC S10) gets $1.5M to create a data science-driven alternative to PR - rickyyean
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/07/upbeat/
======
freshbreakfast
I used to work at PR Newswire, THE corporate press release distribution
service. Ricky demo'ed this product to me a month ago, and in the course of
discussion he exposed even more of the marketing bullshit of PR Newsire than
even I knew to be true. Never again will I pay for a PR Newswire or
Businesswire blast. That budget goes straight to Upbeat.

------
dtran
Hey everyone, one of the co-founders here. We're working on a blog post with
more details on the technical side that we hope to share soon, but if you guys
have any questions about Upbeat, PR, YC, or life in general, we'll be checking
in here throughout the day to answer any questions.

------
iregina
Congratulations Upbeat, David, Ricky & all! Beautiful product.

------
wangnaw
great job guys!

